
Boolean parameters are wrong - hp
http://blog.ometer.com/2011/01/20/boolean-parameters-are-wrong/
======
lukesandberg
This is one of many situations where base types and values get overloaded, for
example: null vs. Null object pattern, or using strings for everything.

Definetly good advice.

